

IE7, IE8 and IE9 zero-day exploit - taurussai
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/17/yet_another_explorer_zero_day/

======
engtech
Does anyone know of a better landing page for convincing people to leave
Internet Explorer? (specifically, aging relatives)

Browse Happy is the only one I know of.

<http://browsehappy.com/>

~~~
jiggy2011
Your best bet might just be to install a different browser and see if they
notice.

There is probably an opportunity here to create a firefox or chrome extension
that makes the basic UI Mimic Internet Explorer exactly so people don't
notice.

~~~
w1ntermute
> There is probably an opportunity here to create a firefox or chrome
> extension that makes the basic UI Mimic Internet Explorer exactly so people
> don't notice.

Or easier yet, just install Chrome Frame.

~~~
jiggy2011
That's only going to work for sites that explicitly require it (i.e don't work
in IE). So they're still going to be using IE 99% of the time.

~~~
w1ntermute
That's easy to fix: [http://www.labnol.org/software/force-google-chrome-in-
intern...](http://www.labnol.org/software/force-google-chrome-in-internet-
explorer/9998/)

------
nthitz
This was on the frontpage yesterday... ? Microsoft has already issued a
patch..

~~~
freehunter
Do you have a link to the patch? The latest I know of is the security advisory
saying they're looking into it and a workaround that's not really a patch.

[https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/security/advisory/275776...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/security/advisory/2757760)

~~~
muppetman
I believe Microsoft are saying if you install EMET and enable it for IE,
you'll be safe.

<http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2458544>

~~~
freehunter
That's the workaround that's not really a patch that I was talking about. EMET
is a very cumbersome system to work with in my experience, and not something a
consumer would put up with.

